# 26 or 28 inch barrel?



## RAYM (Jan 29, 2014)

I've always used a 28" barrel, but found a gun I want with a 26" can you tell a diff in distance?pattern differently?


----------



## LoganWilson (Jan 29, 2014)

Not much of a ballistic difference just how it swings.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 29, 2014)

I like shorter barrels for hunting thick over head cover. I hunt with a 28 but often wish I had a 26.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 29, 2014)

Ray, I shoot a 26 inch in my 870, but have a 28 in on my 1187.  My Extrema 2 has a 28 inch barrel.  It doesn't matter quite as much with the patterns but like said before, the swing of the gun.  What kind of gun have you found?


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jan 29, 2014)

I like 28" for ducks.  I have Benellis with both 26" and 28" barrels and enjoy shooting both and shoot both well. Longer barrels def reduce the noise which your buddies will appreciate. You won't notice a difference in shooting performance.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the advice I will prob go for it then


----------



## warmouth (Jan 29, 2014)

Ive used a 28 inch all season. Im getting a Franchi Affinity with a 26 for this upcoming season. It just feels better to me.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2014)

Barrel length. History lesson. First modern ammo barrel length and performance are not a big deal. Old day ducks over decoys 28 mod. 30,32, or 36 and yes Marlin had a 40 inch full for geese. Shells lead Number 2 or BB for geese. Back then there were no BBB ,T or F shot. No Ic Barrels except in 26 in for upland game.  I would shoot a number 4 1& 3/8 oz 2& 3/4 inch shell with 29 grains of Hercules Blue dot shot gun powder. Kill ducks out of a 28 inch Mod all day long at 50 yards. Now for modern day stuff. 26 is a great handling barrel length. Some people complain they are to loud in a pit blind.  I like a 28 inch barrel because of the longer sighting area. But with modern ammo the barrel length is more about what you want in gun handling . Performance is not a big issue. Good luck


----------



## RAYM (Jan 29, 2014)

We'll I guess it would take some getting used to but I'm sure I will adapt


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 29, 2014)

RAYM said:


> We'll I guess it would take some getting used to but I'm sure I will adapt


 Is this your repair job?


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 30, 2014)

What kinda gun are you getting?


----------



## warmouth (Jan 30, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Barrel length. History lesson. First modern ammo barrel length and performance are not a big deal. Old day ducks over decoys 28 mod. 30,32, or 36 and yes Marlin had a 40 inch full for geese. Shells lead Number 2 or BB for geese. Back then there were no BBB ,T or F shot. No Ic Barrels except in 26 in for upland game.  I would shoot a number 4 1& 3/8 oz 2& 3/4 inch shell with 29 grains of Hercules Blue dot shot gun powder. Kill ducks out of a 28 inch Mod all day long at 50 yards. Now for modern day stuff. 26 is a great handling barrel length. Some people complain they are to loud in a pit blind.  I like a 28 inch barrel because of the longer sighting area. But with modern ammo the barrel length is more about what you want in gun handling . Performance is not a big issue. Good luck


I just saw a 40 incher at the pawn shop! Single shot goose gun.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 30, 2014)

Repair job is a super Vinci with a 28" barrel I'm looking at a xtrema 2 with a 26" for a back up I'm gonna send the Benelli off when work slows down the propane business is 7 days a week since the cold hit


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 30, 2014)

warmouth said:


> I just saw a 40 incher at the pawn shop! Single shot goose gun.



Ol WW I got a buddy that has one like that it is a beast.


----------



## warmouth (Jan 30, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Ol WW I got a buddy that has one like that it is a beast.



It is so ugly, I didnt want it. That thing is terrible looking. However, if an intruder broke into my house and I stuck a cold 12ga barrel to his cheek from the next room, now that might be worth the couple hundred bucks for it.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jan 31, 2014)

I spoke to a guy from Remington Arms Co., with today's ammo it has reached its peak speed in the first 18" of the barrel. And a modified choke at 24" is modified at 28" is the same.  It is modified where the shot leaves the barrel. Length of barrel should be set to the type of hunting and feel for the shooter.  Some like shorter barrels for hunting the timber.  I have both 26" and 28" barrels, can't really tell the difference except in the sight plain.  Just remember, if your blind hunting, your partners will probably not like you shooting anything much shorter than a 26".


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 1, 2014)

got me  meatball shooter today. with a 21 inch turkey barrel. i will see how it shoots in the blind next year


----------



## 27metalman (Feb 2, 2014)

Lots of good posts... It's about the swing.  I shoot a 28" and with my SBE II, which has a long receiver, makes the overall length a little longer.  Give me that gun that Killer is talking about with that 21" barrel and I can't blow the end out of a gun sock... with the gun stuck in it.    And Killer is right about the old days... When I was a kid, we'd shoot Remington hi brass #4 lead, those ole' black shells... Man those ducks were DOA... hardly ever a cripple.


----------



## HalOutdoors (Aug 23, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> I like shorter barrels for hunting thick over head cover. I hunt with a 28 but often wish I had a 26.



same here.i shoot a 28" but also have 1"choke tubes so its not ideal for shooting woodies in dense cover,but with chokes there is hardly no pattern difference between a 26" and 28"


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'd shoot 30s if I had them! I swing so much better with the longer barrels


----------



## Felton (Aug 23, 2014)

So last year I went down to a 26 inch barrel from a 28 inch barrel. I felt like I couldn't hit the broad side of a barn with it. It could have been something different but I felt like the swing was off too.

Man that affinity in the bottomlands camo looks good!


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 23, 2014)

I shot a 32 in o/u last year and loved it. I'm going to have one like it soon.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 24, 2014)

According to experts (and I are not one), modern shotgun develop all they are going to develop within 22-24 inches.

According to shooting experts, the longer barrel gives better swing for pass shooting and shorter barrels for snap shooting.  

I've shot both and missed equally badly with both.


----------



## The Longhunter (Aug 24, 2014)

T Tolbert said:


> a 32 in o/u    .



=

30 in semi or pump gun.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 24, 2014)

Either way that was a fine shooting gun


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 24, 2014)

I have shot a 26" for many years. I switched when it was pointed out by a skeet coach that a 26" auto has the sight plane of a 30" o/u.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 24, 2014)

Just bought me a SWEET little 870-Remington-26 inch barrel and man you talking about a a swing---It will be excellent for the River hunting i'll be doing this year with my new pup "Drake"!!!! Here it is


----------



## jotifi (Dec 3, 2022)

looking for franchi affinity 26 inch barrel


----------



## DRBugman85 (Dec 4, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Barrel length. History lesson. First modern ammo barrel length and performance are not a big deal. Old day ducks over decoys 28 mod. 30,32, or 36 and yes Marlin had a 40 inch full for geese. Shells lead Number 2 or BB for geese. Back then there were no BBB ,T or F shot. No Ic Barrels except in 26 in for upland game.  I would shoot a number 4 1& 3/8 oz 2& 3/4 inch shell with 29 grains of Hercules Blue dot shot gun powder. Kill ducks out of a 28 inch Mod all day long at 50 yards. Now for modern day stuff. 26 is a great handling barrel length. Some people complain they are to loud in a pit blind.  I like a 28 inch barrel because of the longer sighting area. But with modern ammo the barrel length is more about what you want in gun handling . Performance is not a big issue. Good luck


Ahh the old days, Blue dot powder 11/2 oz #4 or 6 LEAD was deadly out to 50 yards, 870 28 inch modified fixed choke. Then STEEL arrived and Winchester Super Drylok 3 inch 1 1/4 #2 26 inch with a improved Cylinder is deadly at 40 yards, For every shooter there's many different options on what best. I shoot a lot on paper and what works of my Old 870 may be different from your shotgun, Shoot what patterns best for your weapon IMO.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 4, 2022)

Y'all got me looking at 8-9 yr old threads


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 4, 2022)

Semi-Pro said:


> Y'all got me looking at 8-9 yr old threads


Some things don't change, just prevents a new thread


----------



## jdgator (Dec 6, 2022)

I could not imagine swinging anything shorter than a 28.


----------



## au7126 (Dec 6, 2022)

Headed to pick up my new 26" O/U tomorrow


----------



## mallardsx2 (Dec 6, 2022)

24”


----------

